# Ahmed didn't even make the clock.



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Were his actions just a prank that went too far resulting in charges of Islamophobia? All he did was disassemble a vintage alarm clock and put the guts in a pencil box. Hardly the work of a supposedly brainy electronics geek. We've been hoaxed again.

WEâVE BEEN HAD!! AHMED DIDNâT EVEN MAKE THAT CLOCK!!


Posted by soopermexican on Sep 18, 2015 at 8:25 PM
THE RIGHT SCOOP


This story has been so annoying Iâve been mostly ignoring it, and while Iâm generally not about conspiracy theories, this isâ¦ kinda weird.


So Ahmed has been invited to the White House and become an intern for Twitter because the media says evil racist cops and teachers arrested him for innocently bringing an invention, a clock, to his classroom. Itâs Islamophobia!!!
But waitâ¦ what ifâ¦ he didnât actually build any clock?!


From AV Artvoice Blog:
Iâm an electronics geek. I was interested in the clock! I wanted to figure out what he had come up with.


I found the highest resolution photograph of the clock I could. Instantly, I was disappointed. Somewhere in all of this â there has indeed been a hoax. Ahmed Mohamed didnât invent his own alarm clock. He didnât even build a clock. Now, before I go on and get accused of attacking a 14 year old kid whoâs already been through enough, let me explain my purpose. I donât want to just dissect the clock. I want to dissect our reaction as a society to the situation. Part of that is the knee-jerk responses weâre all so quick to make without facts. So, before you scroll down and leave me angry comments, please continue to the end (or not â prove my point, and miss the point, entirely!)

For starters, one glance at the printed circuit board in the photo, and I knew we were looking at mid-to-late 1970s vintage electronics. Surely youâve seen a modern circuit board, with metallic traces leading all over to the various components like an electronic spiderâs web. Youâll notice right away the highly accurate spacing, straightness of the lines, consistency of the patterns. Thatâs because we design things on computers nowadays, and computers assist in routing these lines. Take a look at the board in Ahmedâs clock. It almost looks hand-drawn, right? Thatâs because it probably was. Computer aided design was in its infancy in the 70s. This is how simple, low cost items (like an alarm clock) were designed. Today, even a budding beginner is going to get some computer aided assistance â in fact theyâll probably start there, learning by simulating designs before building them.
Now, the blogger continues to show that basically what Ahmed did is buy an old clock, rip out itâs insides, stuff it into another box, and take off to school.
So I turned to eBay, searching for vintage alarm clocks. It only took a minute to locate Ahmedâs clock. See this eBay listing, up at the time of this writing. Amhedâs clock was invented, and built, by Micronta, a Radio Shack subsidary. Catalog number 63 756.





The shape and design is a dead give away. The large screen. The buttons on the front laid out horizontally would have been on a separate board â a large snooze button, four control buttons, and two switches to turn the alarm on and off, and choose two brightness levels. 



A second board inside would have contained the actual âbrainsâ of the unit. The clock features a 9v battery back-up, and a switch on the rear allows the owner to choose between 12 and 24 hour time. (Features like a battery back-up, and a 24 hour time selection seems awful superfluous for a hobby project, donât you think?) Oh, and about that âMâ logo on the circuit board mentioned above? Micronta.
Soooooâ¦. what happened here? The blogger draws some conclusions:
So there you have it folks, Ahmed Mohamad did not invent, nor build a clock. He took apart an existing clock, and transplanted the guts into a pencil box, and claimed it was his own creation. It all seems really fishy to me.


If we accept the story about âinventingâ an alarm clock is made up, as I think Iâve made a pretty good case for, itâs fair to wonder what other parts of the story might be made up, not reported factually by the media, or at least, exaggerated.


I refer back again to this YouTube video interview with Ahmed. He explains that he closed up the box with a piece of cord because he didnât want it to look suspicious. Iâm curious, why would âlooking suspiciousâ have even crossed his mind before this whole event unfolded, if he was truly showing off a hobby project, something so innocuous as an alarm clock. Why did he choose a pencil box, one that looks like a miniature briefcase no less, as an enclosure for a clock? Itâs awful hard to see the clock with the case closed. On the other hand, with the case open, itâs awful dangerous to have an exposed power transformer sitting near the snooze button (unless, perhaps his invention was to stop serial-snooze-button pressers by giving them a dangerous electrical shock!)
Now I think itâs a real leap in logic to believe this was all an elaborate CAIR planned hoax. They would have done it better if it was. What it seems like is this dumb kid did this as a joke, got caught, and it was taken WAYY too far, and the easiest way to get out of it was to claim racism, or Islamophobia.


And the proof of this, is that he really didnât invent the clock.


Also Obama is an idiot. 



UPDATE!!! Hereâs a video for those of you who donât like to read long stuff:


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

He should run for office, he would fit right in. Scam the system, become noticed, if not popular, with lies. Use the system for your benefit. Scream prejudice if anything goes wrong. He could go along way. Heck he could make president, it has happened before.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I'm waiting for the Nobel Committee's announcement he's won their prize for electrical engineering.

Don't laugh, it's happened before, just different field.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You can buy kits with all those parts and a set of assembly instructions on Amazon for less than $10. He didn't "invent" anything, or even "build" anything. He just soldered a few connections

http://www.vdare.com/posts/cool-clock-ahmed-no-its-a-mockup-of-a-briefcase-bomb










Here are some similar clock kits on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_no...ital+clock+kit


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Who was it that first claimed the kid did build the clock? 

Was it the kid's claim or did somebody else just assume it and say the kid built it?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Fennick said:


> Who was it that first claimed the kid did build the clock?
> 
> Was it the kid's claim or did somebody else just assume it and say the kid built it?


He claimed he built it and brought it to school to show his teachers.
His father repeated that claim, and talked about how "gifted" his son is


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> He claimed he built it and brought it to school to show his teachers.
> His father repeated that claim, and talked about how "gifted" his son is


The father is a muslim activist, I'm betting he set up the whole scam and Obama is picking up the underinflated ball and running with it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

BlackFeather said:


> He should run for office, he would fit right in. Scam the system, become noticed, if not popular, with lies. Use the system for your benefit. Scream prejudice if anything goes wrong. He could go along way. Heck he could make president, it has happened before.


The father has run for President of Sudan more than once, and may do so again 
The family has a history of drawing attention to themselves
http://www.vdare.com/posts/cool-clock-ahmed-no-its-a-mockup-of-a-briefcase-bomb


> Aside from his presidential bids, Mohamed also made headlines for his bizarre role in Rev. Terry Jonesâ incendiary Quran trial. In 2012, when the Florida pastor made good on his threat to burn a Quran in his Gainesville church and put the Quran on âtrial,â Mohamed, who *refers to himself as a sheik*, was apparently the one Muslim willing to play along as the defense in the mock trial. â[The church] put an ad on their channel: âWhoever feels in himself he has the power to defend Quran is welcome,ââ he told the Dallas Observer.
> 
> Muslim leaders in Texas, meanwhile, doubted his claims to religious and scholarly leadership. âThis so-called leader, we have never heard of this person,â Imam Zia ul Haque Sheikh, head of the Islamic Center of Irving, told the Seattle Times. âI believe the whole thing is made up.â In that same interview, Mohamed, who refers to himself as a sheikh, elaborated on his motivations for getting involved with Jones.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

There is a big difference between building something and inventing something.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> There is a big difference between building something and inventing something.


And a bigger difference in putting ready made components in a case they weren't intended for .They pulled a fast one it appears they are getting away with it too. Now when the next beeping brief case goes boom everyone will be crying because no one checked it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> There is a big difference between building something and inventing something.


There's also a difference in "building" and "assembling"

He rearranged a few components to assemble a useless object, then brought it to school without permission for no logical reason.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Interesting... When I first saw the picture, I thought it didn't look home built, but I also wasn't curious enough to look into it... When I first heard the story, I was really hoping to see a Nixie tub clock...


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There's also a difference in "building" and "assembling"
> 
> 
> 
> He rearranged a few components to assemble a useless object, then brought it to school without permission for no logical reason.



Please explain the difference between building and assembling As used in this case ? Heck throw in inventing just for fun. 

Kids bring stuff to school , no permission or logic needed.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow semi-steading so cool !


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Meanwhile, most other kids his age are playing video games and watching TV, getting fatter, stupider, and lazier with each passing day.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

greg273 said:


> Meanwhile, most other kids his age are playing video games and watching TV, getting fatter, stupider, and lazier with each passing day.


Yes I am with you this time .You might should start you a traveling show on how to build simulated bombs that that are ATF&E compliant .That should get those laszy kids involved . :grumble:


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Now its a 'simulated bomb'? Its gonna be pretty funny when this kid works at Microsoft or Google pulling in half a million a year and the rest of his classmates are mopping floors at Burger King.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

greg273 said:


> Meanwhile, most other kids his age are playing video games and watching TV, getting fatter, stupider, and lazier with each passing day.


They should be out making fake bombs or pretending to invent a clock?
I think you have been around city kids too long


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

greg273 said:


> Now its a 'simulated bomb'? Its gonna be pretty funny when this kid works at Microsoft or Google pulling in half a million a year and the rest of his classmates are mopping floors at Burger King.


Yep, run a good scam, you can go far.
I'm guessing his dad made the fake bomb for him
Just because Obama is stupid doesn't mean we all have to fall for the lie.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I wonder when the poptart kid will get his day at the White House?
Did he hear from any of the bigots yet?
Obama?
Sharpton?
Gates?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

greg273 said:


> Now its a 'simulated bomb'? Its gonna be pretty funny when this kid works at Microsoft or Google pulling in half a million a year and the rest of his classmates are mopping floors at Burger King.


Even EOD guys say they'd have to think it was suspicious
But heck, what do they know about muslims and bombs?


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Cornhusker said:


> Even EOD guys say they'd have to think it was suspicious
> But heck, what do they know about muslims and bombs?


Funny thing is I bet if anyone of these people cheering the little Muslim simulating bomb maker opened a briefcase sitting in their driveway and seeing that hodge podge of wires ,they would crap their drawers while speed dialing 911 :shrug::hysterical:ound:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

He's not the first:

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/09/...n-jail-for-making-a-fake-bomb-in-hi/21237617/


> Steve Wozniak spent a night in jail for making a fake bomb &#8230;
> www.aol.com/.../09/17/...in-jail-for-making-a-fake-bomb-in-hi/21237617
> Sep 17, 2015 Â· Apple co founder Steve Wozniak was arrested when he was in high school for bringing a home made fake bomb to school


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Heard a bit of Limbaugh on the radio in my truck today and he made a funny point. The Muslim kid built a clock that looked like a bomb by simply soldering a few wires and gets invited to the White House. The engineers at Volkswagen create software that lets diesel cars know when they are being tested for emissions so they can run differently to pass the test. That is a REAL accomplishment but they will get no invite to the White House.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> Even EOD guys say they'd have to think it was suspicious
> But heck, what do they know about muslims and bombs?


 Of course people thought it was suspicious, thats why the kid got arrested.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

poppy said:


> Heard a bit of Limbaugh on the radio in my truck today and he made a funny point. The Muslim kid built a clock that looked like a bomb by simply soldering a few wires and gets invited to the White House. The engineers at Volkswagen create software that lets diesel cars know when they are being tested for emissions so they can run differently to pass the test. That is a REAL accomplishment but they will get no invite to the White House.


 No, but they'll probably get an invitation to the Justice Department.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

greg273 said:


> No, but they'll probably get an invitation to the Justice Department.


Probably right but, then again, they probably aren't Muslim.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Justice dept???????


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Three interesting stories.

From the Blaze -* College Students Are Shown Picture of Ahmedâs Clock. Can You Guess What They Thought It Was?*


> âIâm going to show you this and you tell me what you think it is â the first thing that pops in your head,â Joseph told the students.
> The results were overwhelming.
> âIt looks like a bomb,â one replied, with his friend agreeing.
> âIt looks like a bomb,â echoed another student.
> ...


From Breitbart - *Ahmedâs Sister Admits School Suspension for Alleged Bomb Threat 3 Years Earlier*


> The sister of the boy who brought a suspected hoax-bomb to his Texas high school said she was suspended from a school in a prior bomb scare. Her suspension occurred in 2009 while she was attending middle school in the same district.


From The Blaze - *Family of Ahmed Mohamed Hires High-Profile Attorneys to Pursue âSeverely Traumatizedâ Sonâs âLegal Rightsâ in Clock Incident *


> The family of Ahmed Mohamed, the 14-year-old student arrested for bringing a âhomemadeâ clock assembled inside a small case to school, has retained high-profile attorneys to âpursue Ahmedâs legal rights and regain his science project from the Irving Police Department.â


Seems to be a pattern here. Sounds like someone might want to investigate the father.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

........


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Seems to be a pattern here. Sounds like someone might want to investigate the father.


All that was posted a long time ago


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Cornhusker said:


> They should be out making fake bombs or pretending to invent a clock?
> 
> I think you have been around city kids too long



He never claimed to invent a clock.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> All that was posted a long time ago


None of the articles I linked to have been posted before.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

AmericanStand said:


> He never claimed to invent a clock.


Well, he didn't "make" a clock either


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> Well, he didn't "make" a clock either


Glad you see that, just exactly did he (someone) make?

Just a simple question, do you argue just to see your words on the screen?


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Ozarks Tom said:


> Glad you see that, just exactly did he (someone) make?
> 
> Just a simple question, do you argue just to see your words on the screen?


Not to take up for Corn . But what I understand is he took a working bought off the shelf clock and re cased it in a brief case or used a plug and play kit .

Kind of like you taking your V8 out of your truck and putting it in a on your A Farmall now would,t that look odd . You did not invent one part of it you just bastardized it :run:


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

It was set up to look like a bomb on purpose. The kid's older sister was previously connected to a bomb scare at her school too. I saw where someone showed a picture of his clock to college students and asked them what it was. Nearly all said it looked like a bomb. One student said it looked like a lie detector.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

poppy said:


> It was set up to look like a bomb on purpose. The kid's older sister was previously connected to a bomb scare at her school too. I saw where someone showed a picture of his clock to college students and asked them what it was. Nearly all said it looked like a bomb. One student said it looked like a lie detector.


Maybe that one student had a sense of humor ,there was lots of lieing going on for sure . One fact I know if someone took a lie detector to the WH it would no doubt explode before you could hook it up .:shocked:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> None of the *articles I linked to* have been posted before.


All the *information* in those articles was posted and discussed in more than one thread.

The particular source makes no difference in the facts themselves.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Clocks display 10:03 and count up.

His was a timer that counted down and beeped. 

Would a responsible school not be curious if he brought a count down timer that there might be someone bringing some explosive to connect to it? 

After Boston, do you think a student would be asked why he carrying a pressure cooker in his backpack?


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Not to take up for Corn . But what I understand is he took a working bought off the shelf clock and re cased it in a brief case or used a plug and play kit .
> 
> Kind of like you taking your V8 out of your truck and putting it in a on your A Farmall now would,t that look odd . You did not invent one part of it you just bastardized it :run:


I apologize, I meant to quote American Stand, not Cornhusker.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

popscott said:


> Clocks display 10:03 and count up.
> 
> His was a timer that counted down and beeped.
> 
> ...


Home Make Economics Class being revived ? :run:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

popscott said:


> Clocks display 10:03 and count up.
> 
> His was a timer that counted down and beeped.
> 
> ...


Well, if true, that would at least be a modification of a kind that meant it was not just a clock repackaged. Although, I can see where that might actually make it more suspicious, it might be thought of as an accomplishment to show a teacher.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Ozarks Tom said:


> Glad you see that, just exactly did he (someone) make?
> 
> Just a simple question, do you argue just to see your words on the screen?


As I understand it, it was more of a timer counting down to 0


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

As I picked it up on Glenn Beck....like him or not....who's studio is literally in the same town that this happened... he sent some of his folks to look into it.... because the kids is a minor, not much was going to be released...he had the townâs mayor on for questionsâ¦Iâm not sure whether I can link the subscription show or notâ¦ It seems the parents could not/ would not meet with town and school officials because they were already hamming it up with CAIR.
It was a countdown clock, like those used in IEDâs.
The kid wired the thing shut on the outside with wire, because he knew the thing would raise âsuspicionâ????
It was not a science fair or any project he was asked to complete for school. He brought it in to a show a certain teacher, and was told to put it in his locker and not show it around, but he proceeded to set the timer and brought it to a second class where it timed out and started beeping, and that is when the cat was out of the bag.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHEFzmJoGEo[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8o55O4aOxL0[/ame]


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok the kid built a timer. That's probably a bit more of a acumplishment that building a clock if you start from parts that used to be a clock. 

Sure the kid was probably proding school abit but they really blew it. A reasonable responce like they would have done with any other kid that pushed the limits and there wouldn't have resulted in the media hugh and cry


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

AmericanStand said:


> Ok the kid built a timer. That's probably a bit more of a acumplishment that building a clock if you start from parts that used to be a clock.
> 
> Sure the kid was probably proding school abit but they really blew it. A reasonable responce like they would have done with any other kid that pushed the limits and there wouldn't have resulted in the media hugh and cry


You mean like making a poptart gun or taking a plastic butter knife to put mayo on their sandwich?
Their only mistake was not being muslim


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> Ok the kid built a timer. That's probably a bit more of a acumplishment that building a clock if you start from parts that used to be a clock.
> 
> Sure the kid was probably proding school abit but they really blew it. A reasonable responce like they would have done with any other kid that pushed the limits and there wouldn't have resulted in the media hugh and cry


If there is no media 'hue and cry', how can you assume to know how the 'other kids' would be treated if they showed up such a timer in a backpack? Part of the problem might have come from his religion but at this point it is impossible to tell because all of the immediate, why get facts media and internet assumptions that his being a muslim proves bias. So no one ever bothers to get the whole story because they never notice the lack in the first place. They are so very comfortable having their basic anti American beliefs reinforced.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> You mean like making a poptart gun or taking a plastic butter knife to put mayo on their sandwich?
> Their only mistake was not being muslim


Yeah i remember that story. The boy was seven years old. I repeat, Seven..years...old.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

greg273 said:


> Meanwhile, most other kids his age are playing video games and watching TV, getting fatter, stupider, and lazier with each passing day.


Well, not during the summer. They're experiencing psuedo hunger then...many food banks are set up for them. Go contribute or suffer the wrath of many here...


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Tricky Grama said:


> Well, not during the summer. They're experiencing psuedo hunger then...many food banks are set up for them. Go contribute or suffer the wrath of many here...


In another life, in the summer my son would have a collection of boys at our house as we had a big pool table . He would call in for Pizza and write them a check, he was about 13 at the time . So I did my part :fussin:


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Cornhusker said:


> You mean like making a poptart gun or taking a plastic butter knife to put mayo on their sandwich?
> 
> Their only mistake was not being muslim



Nope I'm pretty sure those schools would have been just as insane if the kids had been Muslim.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

AmericanStand said:


> Nope I'm pretty sure those schools would have been just as insane if the kids had been Muslim.


Maybe if they had been muslims they would have got invited to the White House too


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Perhaps but I think it had more to do with media than religion.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> Perhaps but I think it had more to do with media than religion.


But media includes things like the internet too. One person has the idea that it is proven that some intellectual kid was abused by American bigots and posts it in a blog. But the next day three quarters of the world thinks it's the whole truth when nothing has been established at all. The school and police can't defend themselves because privacy rules protect the kid while the kid and his family spin it the way they want.
Now it doesn't matter what comes out, there are too many people who believe it to be gospel and no one will be willing to report bad behavior, if it exists, because they look like a bully if they do.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Will tsa allow him to board the plane with his project....?


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

kasilofhome said:


> Will tsa allow him to board the plane with his project....?


Probably have a escort that is exempt from TSA :run:


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Where is Obama and his "you didn't build that " line when you need it?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

The clock wasn't even a kit he bought online. There's a video online (I can't post the link because of foul language) that shows the exact clock from the 70's he used and many tech geeks recognized it from the start. The video shows a guy with that clock taking the insides out and rearranging them in a box just like the kid used in under 20 seconds. Every part is identical and in the same place. Every wire is the same, including the battery backup wire. They are identical pictures. This is no bright kid. It was a complete hoax.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm amazed at the seemingly intelligent people who fell for this hoax.
There are those who are still championing the little clock maker, even after seeing his suitcase timer.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes it seems to have been established that the red herring was red. And a herring.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

poppy said:


> The clock wasn't even a kit he bought online. There's a video online (I can't post the link because of foul language) that shows the exact clock from the 70's he used and many tech geeks recognized it from the start. The video shows a guy with that clock taking the insides out and rearranging them in a box just like the kid used in under 20 seconds. Every part is identical and in the same place. Every wire is the same, including the battery backup wire. They are identical pictures. This is no bright kid. It was a complete hoax.


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEmSwJTqpgY"]This video is HT friendly[/ame]


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

po boy said:


> This video is HT friendly


Of course it was a hoax
The moron Obama fell for it, now isn't man enough to admit he was wrong.
Either that or he was in on it from the start.
Business as usual.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Cornhusker said:


> Of course it was a hoax
> The moron Obama fell for it, now isn't man enough to admit he was wrong.
> *Either that or he was in on it from the start*.
> Business as usual.


That ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

